# Proyecto procesador de audio 5.1



## nicolas (Abr 6, 2012)

Hola gente como estan queria ver que opinan o si tal vez me digan si lo que estoy por hacer es posible o no... buscando en la web encontre esto http://sound.whsites.net/project26.htm

Ahi sale un diagrama de bloques de un sistema de sonido envolvente... y me puse en campaña para hacerlo ahora viene la pregunta... Vale la pena armar todos los bloques?? es decir sera un sistema de buena calidad¿¿¿ 

Les pregunto porque ya tengo todas las placas diseñadas y antes de empezar a acomprar todo queria saber si alguien se animo a armar lo mismo o algo parecido al menos...

Lo unico que no hice fue la placa del crossover de 2 vias porque la idea mia es hacer luego un crossover de 3 vias pero aparte de todo esto... Nunca he armado circuitos de esta pagina y por eso me entro la duda... muchas gracias....


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola nicolas, por lo que propones (mi opinion) deberias armar unicamente este :

http://sound.whsites.net/project18.htm 

Probalo para ver si se ajusta a lo que estás buscando (es un circuito bastante barato un tl072 y un par de resistencias).

Ll link que vos indicas no se refiere a un sistema sorround unicamente, es mas especifico al digital delay (retardo digital) y los demas bloques son un filtro que decis no necesitas y la fuente.

Lo que te faltaria es la parte de potencia, que es un puñado de amplificadores, y te recomiendo un selector entradas, por que ese circuito lo que hace es *simular* sonido sorround tomando como fuente sonido estereo, siempre te va a convenir tomar como fuente sonido una señal 5.1 que puede ser de un dvd o la pc.

Suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## nicolas (Abr 19, 2012)

la idea de hacer el surround es para tomar cualquier señal estereo y simular 5.1 por eso es la idea de hacer todos los bloques ya que al parecer ese seria un sistema de sonido completo y no solo el proyect18 ya que este solo suma los canales para obtener sub +center y resta para tener rear... los demas modulos son los que se encargan de estas señales....


----------



## Ericktronik (Abr 19, 2012)

este es el diseño de un transformador de 2.1 a 5.1(basado en el p18).

A diferencia de pasar una señal digital(como la del cable Coaxial de audio, optico, o la que viene integrada con el HDMI-que viene siendo la misma coaxial-) para poder escuchar cada canal independientemente, necesitas un decodificador de señal o un demultiplexor. Es mas complicado por ese lado.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola nicolas, si te fijas el proyecto 18 es el unico que se encarga de la simulacion del sorround, los demas modulos son para dividir frecuencias de los front (crossover) alinear temporalmente los front y rear en el punto de escucha (digital delay) y alimentar los circuitos (power supply), el tema de montar todos los mudolos no es lograr un sistema "completo" sino brindar mas opciones de configuracion para mejorar la simulacion los 5.1 canales, por que en realidad los 5.1 canales se obtienen digitalmente, como aclara Ericktronik, y si fueron originalmente grabados como 5.1, de un estereo unicamente obtendras una simulacion.

Saludos, Martin


----------

